# Cool iPad Mini Personalized Name Badge Wallpaper Generator Link



## laurie_lu

While visiting the MacRumors site, I found a link that takes you to an iPad Mini name badge wallpaper generator. You put your name in and it creates two personalized Apple name badges with your name on it. It works when holding in portrait or landscape mode. I think this looks really cool.

http://www.myipadminiwallpaper.com/m/badge-input.php


----------



## Vet

That's pretty cool! Thanks for the link.


----------



## Meemo

Thanks for sharing!  I made myself one, plus there are lots of other nice wallpapers there. Picked up a couple of others.


----------

